# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Me eshte djegur lekura ndihme

## doniii

Osht edhe 1 tem e hapne po ktu tjeter sen deshta diqka
Mu ka heq 1 pjes e lekures ne shpin dmth na thojn mu ka rep lekura pak dmth 1 shtres shum e holl e lekures shtresa e par e tash a guxoj me dal ne diell mu rrezit prap apo me prit deri sa te me ndriqet ?

----------


## Brari

mos dil ne diell or dondoni..
lyje lkuren me kos 3 her ne dit e lene pa u la 3 dit.
e pse deshe me u  ba i zi ti mer don?
don me u duk si maxhup a?
po hunda a te asht rrjep a?

----------


## Ilirana

> Osht edhe 1 tem e hapne po ktu tjeter sen deshta diqka
> Mu ka heq 1 pjes e lekures ne shpin dmth na thojn mu ka rep lekura pak dmth 1 shtres shum e holl e lekures shtresa e par e tash guxoj me dal ne diell mu rrezit prap apo me prit deri sa te me ndriqet ?



*Hallo Doniii,

nuk e kam iden sa je djegur... e tjetren ane thua repur...i kuptoje dyjat ...po se pari skuqet...djege e ke dhembje e pastaj fillon lekura e re nen e qohet  ushja e me von bie lekura...
Po ka lloj lloj djegje:
* te lehta... qe mund te dalesh vetum te lyhesh me faktore me te forte deri ne 50...mbrojtes...e jo direkt... Preferohet nje kantiere-maice  me krih te shkurter tere kohen te gjitha rastet...po deshe mos u djege ne vazhdim..( lekura duhet te lyhet edhe ne shpi rregullisht te mbahet ftohet...
*djegje te mesme...qe mund te dalesh ne Diell....po jo serish -Direkt po nenhije-Ambrell apo Qader ...e me kanatiere te bardhe me krih..
* Djegeje te renda...ku nuk guxon fare te dalesh... ne Diell...
Djegeje te renda...duhesh te shkosh te mejku....apo nuk guxone fare me dale ne diell...
Dielli moj xhane...eshte falas...po duhet e te besh pregaditje...me pare...

Jane ca rregulla qe duhe te rrespektosh jo vetum ti po shume....tjere..
Mua ke ka rene ti shof...ter diten rrin ne plazhe ...ne Deti ne Diell...
 *Ne mengjes...deri ora 11...qe te ruhesh nga rrezet Ultra Violete...kur dielli djege me s`shumti...
* pastaj mbas dite mbas ores Tre...e secili e din e ndjen diellin me ndryshe se tjetrei se mvaret nga pigmentet qe ka ne lekuren e tij...
* Djegje te renda...ku nuk guxon fare te dalesh...

Ti tani duhet te kesh kujdes, qe mos te marresh djegje te renda apo te dyte se pastaj lekura e trupi te behet i jo i estetik per syrin...


ps. une lyhem rregullisht e dielli nuk me kape shume e rri ter kohen ne diell...po me orare...
E im shoqe e femija  nen Ambrell ...e nxihemi njejte...vetum une pregaditem para se te shokoje ne Deti...po edhe nese jo...
Ather... me porcione e marre Diellin edhe pse e dua shume...*

----------


## doniii

Jo skam plag te mdhaja veq 1 pjes e holl e lekures mu ka rep nuk e di qysh quhet ajo jo pjes dhimbje skam tash lekura mu ka nxi po po du me u poregatit per deti se tani po me djeg atje dielli ne plazh

----------


## orhideja

Per tu pergatite per deti duhesh me dale ne diell vetem paradite dhe pasdite vone, per ore te shkurta..........dhe patjeter duhesh edhe me perdore kremen per mbrojtje kunder rrezeve te diellit...........ndersa ti tani ne kete gjendje s'guxon me e pa diellin me sy  :perqeshje: .......derisa te sherohet lekura e djegur.

----------


## doniii

> Per tu pergatite per deti duhesh me dale ne diell vetem paradite dhe pasdite vone, per ore te shkurta..........dhe patjeter duhesh edhe me perdore kremen per mbrojtje kunder rrezeve te diellit...........ndersa ti tani ne kete gjendje s'guxon me e pa diellin me sy .......derisa te sherohet lekura e djegur.


po lekuren qetash per momentin e kam te nxine skam as dhimbje veq po ripet kapak.

----------


## gloreta

> Per tu pergatite per deti duhesh me dale ne diell vetem paradite dhe pasdite vone, per ore te shkurta..........dhe patjeter duhesh edhe me perdore kremen per mbrojtje kunder rrezeve te diellit...........ndersa ti tani ne kete gjendje s'guxon me e pa diellin me sy .......derisa te sherohet lekura e djegur.


Orchide, me e mira eshte per ate te rrije 3 dite ne shtepi mbyllur brenda, derisa t'i rrjepet e tere lekura, pastaj te dale prape ne diell, se po doli dhe per ore te shkurtra, ka mundesi qe te percellohet i teri, dhe te duket si pule e pjekur.  :ngerdheshje: 

donii, bej ashtu sic te tha njeri anetar me lart Brari.
Sa kohe ndenje ne diell ti, mund te kesh ndenjur aty rreth 4 ore. Mos rri me ne diell per 1 ose 2 dite, derisa te marresh veten.

Kaq frike paske per lekuren, del prape nje e re.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## doniii

> Orchide, me e mira eshte per ate te rrije 3 dite ne shtepi mbyllur brenda, derisa t'i rrjepet e tere lekura, pastaj te dale prape ne diell, se po doli dhe per ore te shkurtra, ka mundesi qe te percellohet i teri, dhe te duket si pule e pjekur. 
> 
> donii, bej ashtu sic te tha njeri anetar me lart Brari.
> Sa kohe ndenje ne diell ti, mund te kesh ndenjur aty rreth 4 ore. Mos rri me ne diell per 1 ose 2 dite, derisa te marresh veten.
> 
> Kaq frike paske per lekuren, del prape nje e re.


del e re po po tutna mos po me digjet lekura me u hap varra 
ma heret e perdora do vaj ulliri ma ngjiti pak lekuren ?

e kur tme rrjepet lekura tani kur te rrezitem a mundet prap me mu rrjep lekura tjetr ?

----------


## gloreta

> del e re po po tutna mos po me digjet lekura me u hap varra 
> ma heret e perdora do vaj ulliri ma ngjiti pak lekuren ?


Lere vajin e ullirit, nuk ben efekt. Hajt do e shohesh, do te te ndricoje lekura, do te kesh nje tjeter fringo te re.  :shkelje syri: 
Ji i qete tani, keshtu e ka plazhi, nuk eshte ndonje gje e keqe. :-)

Ajo tjetra do te te rrjepet, kur te shkosh ne plazh vitin tjeter. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## teta

o donni
lajmi i fiundit: dielli do edhe disa miljarda vjet te shuhet,kshu mos u ngut,do kesh diell sa te duash.

mer kremrat anti rreze,apo si thot brari kos me mjekim popullor dhe dil ne diell  me ore te shkurtuara..cdo dite shto kohen e rrezitjes

----------


## Sami Hyseni

O doni, une deri tash i kam hjekur diku 10-15 lekura... :ngerdheshje:  mos u be shume merak.

Mua, njehere (eshte heret kjo), me kishte zene gjumi pas nje lodhje te rende...me beso qe djegia e diellit, pas disa ore (me digjte shpina) me zgjoi nga gjumi. Dy-tri dite, me kos ne shpine,... po po me jogurt bile, bleja ne nje shitore, e duke fjetur kthyer nga barku e kam kaluar kete "siklet". Merri keshillat e mesiperm, e s´do t`ket problem me. 
Sa vjet i ke? (sa per kureshtje...)

----------


## Nete

Prap ky doniii :pa dhembe: 

Ca te paska gjet more donii rri nen qader tani,mjaft mire te kan dhen keshilla ketu e si ke degjuar  :pa dhembe:

----------


## doniii

o une du me ni dit mu bo zi hahaah e qeshtu me gjeti tani.
se skam durim qdo dit une 1 dit 5 or rri e shkrumoj veten.

----------


## Prudence

ke degjuar per kosin...... ???? e ai te ben derman  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Marya

I shkreti donii, kujdes donii nga kanceri i lekures se nga djegia vjen :ngerdheshje: 
Ska per ta zene gjumi doniin tani :shkelje syri: Do hapi edhe 30 temaa rreth kancerit te lekures tani

----------


## Nete

> o une du me ni dit mu bo zi hahaah e qeshtu me gjeti tani.
> se skam durim qdo dit une 1 dit 5 or rri e shkrumoj veten.


Tani seriozishte e kam,mos vepro ashtu...nese nuk po ben shaka..sepse,mund te rrezikohesh qe nuk e ben mend a :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

Qendro Larg Diellit!!!!

----------


## Prometeu2

Kosi (jogurti) dhe kam degjuar edhe per lengun qe fitohet nga shtrydhja e trangujve! Kosin e kam provuar, them se ka njefare efekti per qetesimin e dhembjeve.

----------


## Ilirana

> Kosi (jogurti) dhe kam degjuar edhe per lengun qe fitohet nga shtrydhja e trangujve! Kosin e kam provuar, them se ka njefare efekti per qetesimin e dhembjeve.



Po shume e saket qe Kosi,qetson dhemjen e largon teperaturen...jo vetum kosi po edhe Gjiza...e pa tundur kuptohet e bere krem jo duça,duça si thone dikun....heh

Po ka nje problem pastaj qe kur te teret a thahet si te largohet pa demtuar lekuren...per ate Solar creme preferohet  pa faktore mbas te Tushirateni here pas here...per freskim...e ju mundeson te rreziteni pa nderprerje ne diten ne Vazhdim....

----------


## mia@

Ke hap temen se te eshte rrjep lekura nga dielli? Here tjeter hape pa u rrjepur.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

